# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Λιγότερες συνδέσεις σε νέα κεραμική εστια

## andreasath

Αφού χάλασε η κεραμική εστία της κουζίνας ΠΙΤΣΟΣ που έχουμε, αγόρασα νέα εστία αλλά μια από τις συνδέσεις περισσεύει καθώς έχει μια επαφή λιγότερη η νέα εστία. Στην παλιά εστία το καλώδιο που περισσεύει συνδέονταν με κοινο ακροδέκτη με ένα άλλο καλώδιο. Μήπως να τα ενώσω και να ξεμπερδευω? Θα επισυναψω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## andreasath

20200415_193728.jpg20200416_140428.jpg20200416_140446.jpg
Για το μπλε καλώδιο στην νέα εστία έχει μόνο ένα ακροδέκτη.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Ανδρέα,
στη 1η photo φαίνεται ότι τα δύο μπλε καλώδια 
στ΄ άκρα της επαφής που συνδέονται μάλλον βραχυκυκλώνουν.
Για να το διαπιστώσεις μέτρησε τα δύο αυτά άκρα με πολύμετρο και
πρέπει να βρεις αντίσταση 0 Ω.
Οπότε στη νέα κεραμική πλάκα θα βραχυκυκλώσεις τα δύο μπλε καλώδια
και θα τα κολλήσεις στο μονό ακροδέκτη.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

